# Resonator delete?



## Ejjw18 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey guys. I have a 6.0. I'd like to make the exhaust louder but am REALLY short on cash right now and will be for awhile. I figured the easiest and cheapest thing would to be just delete the resonators and put straight pipes in place. Would this really make a noticeable difference in sound and loudness or would it be a watse?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

It will make a very noticeable difference and will be very loud, but it might be to the point that you wont like it. The tone becomes pretty rusty at times, but I have also considered this at one point. Get good reference and make your choice!


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

it's a good step in the right direction.
The guy who had mine before me cut them off and when I had stock mufflers on it...it sounded much better than stock.
Very much worth it


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Have you thought about cuttin the mufflers off also?
I've heard that it sounds like a monster!

Just a thought...


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

I replaced mine with a custom made H pipe.


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

> I replaced mine with a custom made H pipe.


Could you please describe the difference in sound, both outside and inside? Are you experiencing any drone at highway speeds? Do you get any loud popping or backfire on deceleration?
I'm asking because I'm seriously considering the resonator delete and replacing it with a H-pipe. I want mine maybe a bit louder but not too much. I'm more concerned with How it sounds versus How loud. The problem is that I know of no one who has done it and I can listen to in person. I've heard them on YouTube but to me it all sounds the same on the computer speakers. Thanks.

:cheers


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

RicanGoat said:


> Could you please describe the difference in sound, both outside and inside? Are you experiencing any drone at highway speeds? Do you get any loud popping or backfire on deceleration?
> I'm asking because I'm seriously considering the resonator delete and replacing it with a H-pipe. I want mine maybe a bit louder but not too much. I'm more concerned with How it sounds versus How loud. The problem is that I know of no one who has done it and I can listen to in person. I've heard them on YouTube but to me it all sounds the same on the computer speakers. Thanks.
> 
> :cheers


I have the Resonators out on my car with straight pipes to the mufflers, (no H pipe). I also have Kooks LT Headers w/ High Flow Cats and FlowMaster Super 40 mufflers. The car is loud but with very little drone inside at highway speeds. I get many complements on the sound from those that like the 70's true muscle car tone which is what I was looking for. I do get some significant popping when I down-shift from high RPM's which I also think in cool but you can control the popping by down-shifting at the right RPM's. - Go for it, I say ! ! ! ! !


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Loubo said:


> I have the Resonators out on my car with straight pipes to the mufflers, (no H pipe). I also have Kooks LT Headers w/ High Flow Cats and FlowMaster Super 40 mufflers. The car is loud but with very little drone inside at highway speeds. I get many complements on the sound from those that like the 70's true muscle car tone which is what I was looking for. I do get some significant popping when I down-shift from high RPM's which I also think in cool but you can control the popping by down-shifting at the right RPM's. - Go for it, I say ! ! ! ! !


What color is your car? I work in KOP and I see a TR out there a few times a year.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> What color is your car? I work in KOP and I see a TR out there a few times a year.


RED - I live in Gulph Mills but travel up and down 202 between the Mall and the bridge into Norristown usually in the early evening.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Loubo said:


> RED - I live in Gulph Mills but travel up and down 202 between the Mall and the bridge into Norristown usually in the early evening.


Gotcha, I used to stop at the Wawa there by Chili's all the time. I actually talked to someone in the parking lot with a TR once. I was in my 04 PBM at the time.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

I know this is kinda of a old thred but i just have 2 questions. First is when the resonators are out and put in straight pipes in will it trow a code with a check engine lite? And the second question is that if a check engine lite dose come on do i need a tune or can i just egnore it?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

ricekiller848 said:


> I know this is kinda of a old thred but i just have 2 questions. First is when the resonators are out and put in straight pipes in will it trow a code with a check engine lite? And the second question is that if a check engine lite dose come on do i need a tune or can i just egnore it?


You"ll be fine.


----------



## LoJac963 (Oct 13, 2009)

I think I'm going this route also, I don't have the cash to throw down on a name brand system and there are many youtube vids of 6.0's with resonator deletes and a X pipe and it actually sounds pretty dang good with everything else being stock


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm not even sure if MY resinators are in place. I have an SLP loudmouth catback system on my '06 and I dont believe I saw the resinators when I was under her. Does my system delete them out as well as the mufflers? I ask because this system was on the car when I purchased it. It IS pretty loud with a wild kinda bark to it, I do have some drone as well....but it's cool 

Thanks!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

RicanGoat said:


> Could you please describe the difference in sound, both outside and inside? Are you experiencing any drone at highway speeds? Do you get any loud popping or backfire on deceleration?
> I'm asking because I'm seriously considering the resonator delete and replacing it with a H-pipe. I want mine maybe a bit louder but not too much. I'm more concerned with How it sounds versus How loud. The problem is that I know of no one who has done it and I can listen to in person. I've heard them on YouTube but to me it all sounds the same on the computer speakers. Thanks.
> 
> :cheers


I noticed a small difference in sound, which I have enjoyed and a little increase in the butt dyno. I put in a "H" pipe to balance the back pressure. I can certainly hear the engine now at highway speeds, around 2,000 RPMs. I am glad I deleted the resonators, it is a cheap fix. I am told that an "X" pipe makes the GOAT sound more European and an "H" pipe is more gutteral.
Your choice. Best to you.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

My system is as follows....

Factory Headers>Cat Delete and straight pipe(will throw a code unless untuned)> X-pipe>Two cherry bomb glass placks>more pipe> Two Dual borla XS mufflers.

Sounds f'ing sweet no drone sound is vary smoooth up into the highe rpm range but it's not extrmely loud unless you stomp it a must for me best things it's not to boomy (like old muslcars)

Sounds just like this video but a lil quiter and more crisp and a lil bit deeper


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Sounds just like this video but a lil quiter and more crisp and a lil bit deeper


Hmmm...a little quieter, more crisp, and a little deeper......so then it doesn't really sound like that video.....


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

jezzz...... Flying bitch slap there LOL. That's closets one I found, I don't have headers, so i know it's not as loud and it just a bit and I mean a bit more crisp. and i don't think he put a load on the engine so it might be the same as far as deeper.


----------



## ibanezgio4s (Sep 10, 2009)

RicanGoat said:


> Could you please describe the difference in sound, both outside and inside? Are you experiencing any drone at highway speeds? Do you get any loud popping or backfire on deceleration?
> I'm asking because I'm seriously considering the resonator delete and replacing it with a H-pipe. I want mine maybe a bit louder but not too much. I'm more concerned with How it sounds versus How loud. The problem is that I know of no one who has done it and I can listen to in person. I've heard them on YouTube but to me it all sounds the same on the computer speakers. Thanks.
> 
> :cheers


i just got rid of my resonator and replaced it with a custom h-pipe. as far as louder, yes, it makes it a tad bit louder, it also makes it more throaty than the stock sound. interior sound reminded me of a rice burner. i was worried at first because that WAS NOT the sound i wanted, but after i let a friend rev it up with me standing behind it, i felt alot better.... overall, it was worth it.... now i just can't decide on mufflers


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Borla Xs for mufflers!!!


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Here are some pics for you to understand the resonator. These are old pics from another website so sorry if you have seen them before. This shows that they do not connect internally, each side is separate, just like the 04. and really, they are just mini glasspacs. So removing them will just add more noise.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i laugh every time i hear "a X-pipe will sound exotic (or European)". my car sounds nothing like a Ferrari or any car like it. another illusion is the old "butt dyno". anytime you make a car louder it "feels" like it's faster even if it isn't. a res delete is a sound mod. it won't make the car faster or require a retune or throw a code.


----------

